# Netflix not working with TV



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a rather odd problem, that I have never came across before..We bought a "cheap" tv for our spare bedroom, it's a JVC EM37T, I got it on sale for $200...For the most part everything looked great for a 720p TV, then we hooked up my PS3 to it and everything went crazy...When trying to play a movie a through Netflix I get no sound, and the menu screen has a horrible delay..Then, when I switch back to watch TV, I have no sound on that and have to reset the cable box and turn the tv on and off until the sound works..Games work great, but as soon I go to watch Netflix, I get no sound and the picture quality is horrible..
I have tried different HDMI cables, both sets of inputs and nothing helps!!
Is it just a bad TV that I need to return, or is there something else I can try first??..I'm not running any receiver, just straight from the PS3 to the TV


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

From an Amazon review of the JVC EM37T:



> I've bought two of these in the past five weeks. After the first two weeks, the first tv began losing sound and the picture dimmed and became muddy. Turning it off, waiting a minute and turning it on resolved the problem but it's neither convenient nor good for the unit. The frequency of the event increased so much I returned the set last week. I purchased another one today. After four hours of use, this one began doing the same thing so it goes back tomorrow.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Good info Mike. I wonder if JVC had a batch of bad HDMI port components, it kind of seems like a handshake issue. Horrorfan if you try a different HDMI input on the TV does anything change?


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nothing!!..I have tried everything!!..I took the PS3 out to my living room projector and it worked flawlessly.
I will be returning the TV this week and getting something else..No rush, it's just in the bedroom, so I wont be spending a lot of money..I might grab an LG this time, as I have never had a problem with them and their bang for the buck is very good!


----------

